# seegefechte auf der rpg-convention 2009



## ratzz (23. Juni 2009)

hi zusammen!
ich war "neulich" auf der rpg-convention in köln und hab da in der acer-ecke einen am rechner 'ne seeschlacht schlagen sehn. leider war ich zu blöd, zu fragen was das für 'n game is. im netz hab ich leider auch nix gefunden, was dem irgendwie nahe kam.
weiss einer, was da gespielt wurde oder hat einer von euch selber da gezockt?
wäre cool, wenn einer was wüßt'!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (25. Juni 2009)

Ich vermute mal es war "Empire: Total War"

Hier z.B. ein Video


----------



## ratzz (26. Juni 2009)

danke dir, ogil, genau das wars!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

